# Key won't come out the ignition.



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

You probably need a new Battery unless the Alternator is not putting out enough power or you have a short? I hate Cars that won't give you the Key back!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear of the difficulties that you've been experiencing with your Cruze, asalaza1. I understand that you are seeking solutions from the other forum members. We're here to help if further assistance is needed. Feel free to send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealership name. We'd be happy to help!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

